# Pot scrubbies..How many?



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm making a filter for my 125 using a 55 gallon barrel (it was used for food grade coconut oil so not to worried about contamination.) My question is how many of the plastic pot scrubbies should I put in there. Right now I have about 400 plastic scrubbies and the barrel looks pretty empty, maybe 1/4 full.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't think there is any reason to put more in there. I'd guess that beyond 50 or so scrubbies - you won't be able to feed enough bacteria to grow on all of the surface area that you've created for them. Unless your tank is super over-stocked.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Put the 400 in trays near the top of the barrel above the water line so you get plenty of oxygen to them, (trickle, ammonia tower, wet/dry technique) The bottom will just be water volume to help stabilize the tank. In water, the scrubbies will either run out of oxygen to process nitrogenous waste or out of nitrogenous waste.


----------

